

Don't Remove ArcticStartup From Your Bookmarks - dsarle
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/11/12/dont-remove-arcticstartup-from-your-bookmarks-just-yet

======
s_henry_paulson
Browsed the site for the first time, looked for startups in my area, and I see
companies listed that are the largest tech companies in the country that have
been around for over a decade, with offices all over the world.

If the largest players in the game can be considered startups, I feel like the
word has lost a lot of meaning.

------
codyguy
Congratulations gentlemen.

